# Perfektes Frühstücksfernsehen



## Blechbuckel (10 Feb. 2012)

Um das allmorgendliche Zappen zu vermeiden, stellt euch mal vor, ihr könntet beim SAT1-FFS euer Dreamteam aus verschiedenen Sendern zusammenstellen. Die Damen sollten natürlich FFS-Erfahrung haben.
Meine Traumcombo:
Frühschicht: Marlene Lufen und Miriam Lange
Spätschicht: Angela Finger-Erben und Bettina Cramer
Nachrichten: Judith Rakers
Horoskop: Roberta Bieling
VIP-Expertin: Nadine Krüger
Wetter: Petra Papke
Welche 8 Damen (von mir aus auch Jan Hahn) würden bei euch auf dem Dienstplan stehen?


----------



## Max100 (10 Feb. 2012)

Mensch, du hast doch am Abend viereckige Augen


----------



## Blechbuckel (10 Feb. 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Mensch, du hast doch am Abend viereckige Augen



Um 9 Uhr ist doch schon alles vorbei! Kalt duschen, auf geht's


----------



## tobacco (10 Feb. 2012)

perfekt wäre so 
*austehen mit marlene lufen !*
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## collins (21 Feb. 2012)

Den Morgen freiwillig mit Jan Hahn zu beginnen...
Da ist der Tag doch schon gelaufen  !!


----------

